# Video clips



## Rainman (Jan 7, 2003)

Does anyone know how to get them on a geocities supported site?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2003)

I know we have GeoCities users here--they must not be reading this forum!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 19, 2003)

What are you building your site in, and what exactly do you want to do? Multimedia is what I do  Check the www link. HEHE (Enjoy the vids)


----------



## Rainman (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> *What are you building your site in, and what exactly do you want to do? Multimedia is what I do  Check the www link. HEHE (Enjoy the vids) *



Well I just had the free deal.  When I tried to put video clips up on it they were too large.  I put  form up that was 30 seconds long and it ended up taking all the space I had for the whole site!  Do I have to buy a site to get clips up that long?  I've seen your site Hali... let me know what ideas you have for me to explore.  I used mpeg files and avi but avi were enormous.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 27, 2003)

Alrighty. You have two choices:
1. ZIP em to try and get em below the limit
2. Post a link to em. Thats what I do (Shamelessly stealing bandwidth!!) I do have a few that I've added to my site, but that cuts into my bandwith and yeah. Hope that helps.


----------

